# Cheap Braid line



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

Just bought a Penn Spinfisher SSM 850 combo today at Amart for $150. An absolute bargin! (Normally 220 just for the reel)

Went to buy 300metres of braid and couldnt handle handing over nearly as much money for the line as the rod/reel.

Can anyone point me to the best website for the cheapest prices on braid.

Thanks


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm using 50lb PowerPro braid, so far no problems. Quite cheap and can be found at basspro.com


----------



## ThisWayUp (Jul 16, 2008)

Gday Dolphinheads,

I'm going to hijack your thread a little bit, just because I'm looking for info on the same thing. ;-)

*My problem is I'm 300 k's from a tackle shop and will have to buy online*.

I've always gone for cheap braid up until now and sadly found I got what I paid for when casting lures and the lures sail off into the sunset or a fish busts off at well under what the line should have been able to take. 

*Just wondering what a decent braid is for the price around the 20lb mark*. I'm happy to spend money on the better quality stuff as long as it's justified.

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I am a fan of Tuffline XP as well. Have it on a couple of outfits. Can happily cast 40 to 50mm hardbodies on the 10lb all day and never get wind knots.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Rather than cheap braid. What about good quality mono?

Some of new generation of mono lines are worth considering for some applications. Less than half the price of most braid.
I have Platapus Low strech 15kg on a Torium 20 and i'm going to respool a 6500btr in the same line. I still use braid on 5 of 8 reels but prefer mono for trolling and livebaiting and shallow bottom bouncing.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

kraley said:


> diabolical said:
> 
> 
> > Rather than cheap braid. What about good quality mono?
> ...


I love Platypus Super-100 mono, used it exclusively on my murray river trip chasing callop (yellowbelly) and I use it for squidding too.

http://www.fishplatypus.com.au/products_super100.html

That said, other than squidding and SOME shark fishing situations I'll take braid any day of the week.


----------



## dolphinheads (Jun 19, 2008)

Found the price I was after. Viperfishing in Australia.

I bought 40lb Dyneema Line , 500metres for $40 delivered overnight. Bloody Cheap!

Anyone encountered this line before. I am spooling it up this afternoon


----------



## Alan (Mar 14, 2008)

Just beware that the stuff on Ebay (LD, PEX, Forsyth etc) is extremely thick compared to Fins or fireline.
I bought some of the LD multi coloured stuff for jugging & catching bait offshore & it's pretty much twice as thick as the name brand stuff.
If you don't mind loosing capacity, no problem.

Al


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Regarding mono line, I tried the Platypus Lo-Stretch 6kg line - it's OK as far as sensitivity and rapid reaction goes, but I'm changing back to braid cos I'm most often offshore and like to have a fast sink rate to get to fish at depth. 

I'm about to load my reel with 20lb Nitlon PE - it's less expensive ($79 for 300m) than most others (I think it's only available at tackleworld stores) - I've heard some good reports, but I'm yet to find out.


----------

